

The best accelerators for hardware startups - swamp40
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/10/21/best-accelerators-hardware-startups/

======
talsnet
Should building hardware be your next act of voluntary insanity, here are the
people who can help you survive the asylum.

------
benjamin_l
Any idea what would the average startup profile be to get accepted in a
hardware accelerator?

